# Employment queries



## SStoNZ (Feb 19, 2014)

Hello people..

our resident visa was approved last week :cheer2: 
but now we r facing a problem, my husbands employer is not willing to let him go. becuz he cant find a replacement plus my husband is due a good amount of end of service, i just wanted to know that if we dont have an NOC will it effect his chances on securing a job?? do employers in nz usually contact ex employers and ask about these thing.. pls reply v r very worried


----------



## sharbuck (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi

Congrats on your Resident visa. Need a bit more clarification on your situation. What country is your husband working in? Is it that his employer will be upset at his leaving and you are afraid of a bad reference check?


----------



## SStoNZ (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanku!!
we r living in saudi arabia, over here the employer holds your passport and u cannot leave without permission from the employer, recently many people in my husbands company resigned and they faced a lot of dificulty n delay we dont want to risk losing our visa due to delay, labour law isnt v strong either...


----------



## sharbuck (Dec 10, 2013)

Wow that's terrible, no wonder you are worried. Is there an governmental or employment office to help you ? Can you negotiate with the $$$ owed you as a way of having them telease your passport ? As far as Kiwi employers, You just have to take it case by case. without the ability to leave your country, it does no good to pursue a job.


----------



## SStoNZ (Feb 19, 2014)

sorry i should have mentioned earlier that we have vacation days coming up so we will be getting our passport, we were thinking of not returning here once we get out of the country, but we just wanted to know if it will effect his employment


----------



## SStoNZ (Feb 19, 2014)

the rule is when we go on our vacations the employer gives the passport with an exit-re entry visa and confiscates our work/residence permit and when we return he takes the passport and return the permit so we do have a chance to skip the country but worried for bad refernce if asked 

P.s. i do have a work experience letter from the employer plus we were also thinking of getting new police certificate before leaving...

what do u think?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

SStoNZ said:


> Hello people.. our resident visa was approved last week :cheer2: but now we r facing a problem, my husbands employer is not willing to let him go. becuz he cant find a replacement plus my husband is due a good amount of end of service, i just wanted to know that if we dont have an NOC will it effect his chances on securing a job?? do employers in nz usually contact ex employers and ask about these thing.. pls reply v r very worried


Congrats on the visa approval.
Don't really understand your problem.......An employer can't force you to stay. The fact the employer can't find a replacement is irrelevant. It's the employers problem not your husbands.
As for the NOC - do you mean a reference ?
If your husbands current employer is refusing to provide a reference for a potential NZ employer I'm sure there are steps you can take to report their actions etc......
I'm sure they are breaking many employment laws.


----------



## SStoNZ (Feb 19, 2014)

thanks escapedtonz, but things in saudi arabia are v v diff, not v ethical ;( we do have a work experience letter. 
an NOC is a no objection certificate,


----------

